# Spanish motorhome demo about parking restrictions



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

We are currently camping in Tarifa. We were sitting in town having a coffee this morning when we noticed that lots of motorhome were driving up the main street.

It eventually dawned on us that this was a demo about the restrictions on parking for the beaches near Tarifa, where height restriction barriers have recently been installed at the request of camp site owners who are struggling to make a living while lots of motorhomes wild camp on these carparks.

The demo did not seem to be demanding the right to wild camp, but to be able to park at the beach. We're not camping, we're parking was the slogan on many of the vans.

The demo was organised by the Andalucia Association of Motorcaravaners, ASANDAC - if you want to look at their web site. They are clearly a force to be reckoned with and had gathered at least 250 motorhomes from our count. Would we be able to gather the same sort of numbers in the UK and bring a town with parking restrictions to a stand still? And if so, should we?

Look forward to hearing your thoughts.

CandA


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

is it ok to take your own food/drink into a pub?
if you think thats ok then wild camping near a campsite should be no contest. :roll:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

KarlB, many of us simply prefer wild camping. I do not like camp sites but they seem to be just the thing for those who do. 

CandA, I am glad to hear that item of news, thank you for posting it, Alan.


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

karlb said:


> is it ok to take your own food/drink into a pub?
> if you think thats ok then wild camping near a campsite should be no contest. :roll:


What a strange analogy!! I suppose if the campsite owned the beach it might have some value.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

derek500 said:


> karlb said:
> 
> 
> > is it ok to take your own food/drink into a pub?
> ...


its not strange at all, i did say wildcamping near a campsite, if the owner of the local campsite has got his planning and paid his taxes he will quite rightly get upset at motorhomes over-nighting for free on his doorstep.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Karl, I disagree, actually it is none of his business. 

To use an analogy similar to yours, it is like a pub owner objecting to us drinking in our van if we are near his premises, simply not his business, Alan.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Jeez..............live and let live ! 
I dont think it should be called wild camping as it seems to upset some peeps :?


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Sorry Karl, I disagree, actually it is none of his business.
> 
> To use an analogy similar to yours, it is like a pub owner objecting to us drinking in our van if we are near his premises, simply not his business, Alan.


there are are now two threads on this very subject, so i would suggest that that the local campsite owners who pay there taxes and know the local councilors/police are making it there business. the more popular this hobby of ours gets the more restrictions will occur.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you are right Karl, that is probably why the Spanish were able to mobilise two hundred and fifty vans, Alan.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

erneboy said:


> I think you are right Karl, that is probably why the Spanish were able to mobilise two hundred and fifty vans, Alan.


if that number is true then that is a big problem for one area, if only 20 percent of them are inconsiderate thats an awful lot of wate and litter left in a public place.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I will not rise to that Karl, we do not leave any trace that we have stopped anywhere, in fact we often pick any litter up and put it in the bin. I have seen others do the same, Alan.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

It seemed the issue the demo was about was being able to park (not wild camp), like any other visitor to any area, and being stopped from doing this because of height barriers and other restrictions.
In the Tarifa area all motorhomers are therefore being penalised because the authorities have decided to stop wild camping. We face similar problems in the UK.
CandA


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, we were parked at san juan just south of aguilas yesterday and the local police came and gave everybody a notice written in english, german, dutch, spanish ect saying it was illegal to park at the beach in andalucia never mind wildcamp! they took passport details and reg plates and told everyone to go. if you were there when they returned then you would be fined. maybe c7ken knows more about this as he has friends in the spanish camper clubs? all the best sean


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

CandA said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> They are clearly a force to be reckoned with and had gathered at least 250 motorhomes from our count. Would we be able to gather the same sort of numbers in the UK and bring a town with parking restrictions to a stand still? And if so, should we?
> 
> ...


People cannot be bothered getting behind this Convoy/Protest so I doubt and would hope Parking restrictions would not come first.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev, in that other case even the leading man seems not to have been willing to get involved. 

This business in Spain is worrying. We are in Spain at the minute, there was a post on here recently saying that the Police at Vinaros and Peniscola had also been moving people on. It might be worth contacting LAPACA to see what they have heard. 

I think KenC7 is a member he may be able to enlighten us, Alan.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I suppose it is easier to put up a height barrier than police overnight camping?

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Barrier*



 peedee said:


> I suppose it is easier to put up a height barrier than police overnight camping?
> 
> peedee


Maybe some are camping some just parking!

There is a similar situation at Javea Port Beach. The cobbled parking is poorly marked "No AutoCaravannas / Caravannes". However, this is ignored out of season for day parking. I think with 2 campsites nearby, overnight parking would not be tolerated.

TM


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Having never taken a campervan to Spain and just to clarify, is wild camping illegal there?

Parking restrictions become ever more stringent as more people want to go to more places. The extra space a campervan may take up is not always suitable for all carparks of course. Maybe when first built, but not as more people want to park there. A prime example is the Lake District, where I envisage some time in the near future no tourist cars at all will be allowed, as I believe the Park authorities tried to suggest a little while back. Park and ride?!


----------

